# Was haben Amazon, Apple und das Pornoimperium Manwin gemeinsam?



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2013)

ntwort: Sie sparen Steuern und nutzen dabei Schlupflöcher aus. Den Schaden hat die Allgemeinheit. Dieses Krebsgeschwür unserer "freien" "sozialen" Marktiwirtschaft thematisiert das Handelsblatt:
http://www.handelsblatt.com/politik...multis/7791172.html?google_editors_picks=true




> Sie verdienen viele Milliarden, zahlen aber kaum Steuern: Globale Konzerne nutzen legale Steuerschlupflöcher. Die Top-Wirtschaftsmächte tun sich schwer, dass zu ändern. Dabei gibt es Möglichkeiten, dagegen vorzugehen.
> (...)
> Hintergrund ist, dass multinationale Konzerne trotz hoher Gewinne Milliarden an Steuern sparen, da sie dank komplizierter Firmenkonstrukte weltweit legale Schlupflöcher nutzen. Sie schieben Gewinne für Geschäfte außerhalb ihrer Heimat über Staatsgrenzen hin und her, bis kaum noch etwas an den Fiskus abgeführt werden muss. Profiteure sind vor allem globale Technologiekonzerne. So wurden bei Apple zuletzt auf den außerhalb der USA verbuchten Gewinn von 36,8 Milliarden Dollar (27,4 Milliarden Euro) nur 1,9 Prozent Steuern fällig.


(Würde man bei Apple einen Steursatz von 25% ansetzen, entzieht alleine diese Firma der Allgemeinheit fast 6 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr)


> Amazon ist deswegen bereits in Großbritannien ins Visier der Politik geraten. So setzte der Konzern dort im Jahr 2011 etwa 3,3 Milliarden Pfund (vier Milliarden Euro) um und zahlte keinerlei Unternehmenssteuer.


Über in Deutschland gezahlte Steuern gibt es keine Auskunft. Vielleicht hat man ja sogar Steuern erstattet bekommen, die man gar nicht bezahlt hat. Das machen unsere größten Sozialschmarotzer schließlich schon lange...


> Auch die „Deutsche Bank“ nutzt diverse Möglichkeiten des internationalen Steuerrechts. Im Buch ist dargestellt, dass die Bank in den Jahren 1999-2003 etwa 6-7 Milliarden Euro vom deutschen Fiskus zurück erhielt. Gleichzeitig wurden im gleichen Zeitraum Dividenden in Höhe von 3,995 Milliarden Euro ausgeschüttet.


(2005)


----------



## Heiko (18 Februar 2013)

Andere Frage: wer tut das nicht (sofern es ihm überhaupt möglich ist)?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2013)

http://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Apple-bunkert-kein-Geld-article10680876.html



> "Wir sind stolz darauf, ein amerikanisches Unternehmen zu sein und unseren Beitrag zur Gesellschaft zu leisten."
> (...)
> Cook verteidigte in der Anhörung das Steuersparmodell seines Konzerns. "Wir bunkern unser Geld nicht auf einer Karibikinsel", sagte der Manager vor Senatoren. Allein im vergangenen Jahr habe Apple fast 6 Mrd. Dollar an die Regierung in Washington gezahlt. "Wir brauchen keine Steuertricksereien."
> (...)
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2013)

http://www.irishcentral.com/news/Po...nt-to-open-an-office-in-Dublin-209052071.html




> *Ireland's low-tax policy attracts German 'King of Porn' F. Th.*
> (...)
> Ireland's low tax policy has been extremely beneficial to multinationals with a recent report identifying Ireland as the third biggest tax haven in the world for US profits. Media and tech firms such as Apple have set up special intellectual property holding companies in the country to avail of the low taxes.


 
​Read more: http://www.irishcentral.com/news/Porn-company-Manwin-latest-Internet-giant-to-open-an-office-in-Dublin-209052071.html#ixzz2WsHFOo00 ​Follow us: @IrishCentral on Twitter | IrishCentral on Facebook​ 
via
http://www.independent.ie/business/...-dublins-silicon-docks-district-29297081.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2013)

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...hlt-in-deutschland-kaum-steuern-12280866.html



> Deutschland ist der wichtigste Markt für Amazon außerhalb der Vereinigten Staaten, ein Drittel der Erlöse erzielt der weltgrößte Internet-Händler zwischen Rhein und Oder. Umsätze mit deutschen Kunden in Höhe von 8,7 Milliarden Dollar wurden über Luxemburger Gesellschaften abgewickelt. Letztendlich fließt ein Großteil der Erlöse an die in Luxemburg angesiedelte Amazon Europe Holding Technologies, die einen Gewinn von 118 Millionen Euro auswies. Als steuerbefreite Partnernschaft zahlte diese keine Steuern.


Keine Steuern zahlen und mit dem besteuerten Einkommen der Kunden Profite machen - und dann dem Personal nur Billiglöhne geben. Das ist dreifach asoziale Profitgier und dafür hat Amazon das Triple-A-rating verdient...
Aber: auch ich persönlich zucke die Schultern und unterdrücke bei jedem Bestellvorgang die Wut. Wenn der Laden mal in der großen Revolution in Flammen aufgeht, sind hoffentlich noch genügend kleine Läden um die Ecke. Sonst gründe ich dann halt selbst einen. So 'nen kleinen, wie vor 100 Jahren der Herr Albrecht


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Oktober 2013)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...liarden-dollar-auf-die-bermudas-a-927338.html


> Google nutzt laut einem Zeitungsbericht weiter massiv Steuertricks. So soll der Konzern allein im vergangenen Jahr Lizenzeinnahmen in Höhe von 8,8 Milliarden Euro auf die Bermudas geleitet haben, um Steuerzahlungen zu vermeiden. (...)
> Google nutzt seit Jahren Steuerschlupflöcher, um seine Abgabenlast gering zu halten. So werden die Gewinne aus dem Auslandsgeschäft zum größten Teil im Niedrigsteuerland Irland verbucht - und von dort auf die Bermudas weitergeleitet.
> (...)
> Die Google-Führung hat damit offenbar kein Problem: "Ich bin sehr stolz auf die Struktur, die wir geschaffen haben", hat Konzernchef Eric Schmidt einmal über das umstrittene Steuersparmodell des Suchmaschinenkonzerns gesagt. "Das nennt man Kapitalismus."


Da hilft offenbar nur noch Schmerztherapie.


----------



## Kliptaiat (14 Oktober 2013)

Geld regiert die Welt!

hier eine tolle Doku über die das Symbol für Maßlosigkeit.

Goldman Sachs - Eine Bank lenkt die Welt


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 April 2015)

http://www.welt.de/print/wams/wirtschaft/article139749131/Seine-dreckigen-Hobbys.html

"Seine dreckigen Hobbys - Florian Flade, Lars-Marten Nagel und Marcel Pauly
F*** Th*** hat mit "Youporn" und "My dirty hobby" das weltgrößte Pornoimperium aufgebaut – und womöglich Steuern hinterzogen. Jetzt klagt ihn die Staatsanwaltschaft an"

sie sind nah dran - an Nathan


----------

